# 1 quart zipper bag contents



## Judy (Jun 6, 2010)

Two questions about carry-on liquids/gels:

First, where can I get liquids in 3 oz sizes?  Those that I find locally are too big for carry-on or so small (1.15 oz) that it would take several to last my trip and that would push the definition of "fit comfortably" into the 1 quart zipper bag.

Second question: Is the chunk of shaving cream that comes attached to the Schick Intuition razor blade considered a gel?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2010)

I find that most major drug stores carry 3 oz. sizes for carry-on now.  

If the "chunk" is actually a gel - yes.  To be on the safe side, I'd put in in the bag.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2010)

Judy -

I agree with Denise. Check the "trial size" section at Walmart, Target or any major drug store. 

Also, you can buy empty 3-ounce containers at Walmart or Target that you can fill with your choice of liquids. They are often not marked as being 3 ounces, so take with you when you go shopping a container that you know is not larger than that.


----------



## erm (Jun 6, 2010)

Sally's, the beauty supply store, also carries empty containers that I like better than those at WalMart.


----------



## Judy (Jun 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> If the "chunk" is actually a gel - yes.  To be on the safe side, I'd put in in the bag.


How do you know if a "chunk" is actually a gel?  It's the consistency of "solid" deodorant and becomes shaving cream when it gets wet.  For that matter, is "solid" deodorant a gel?
I'm trying to save my 1 quart bag for other things.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

Judy said:


> How do you know if a "chunk" is actually a gel?  It's the consistency of "solid" deodorant and becomes shaving cream when it gets wet.  For that matter, is "solid" deodorant a gel?
> I'm trying to save my 1 quart bag for other things.



A solid deodorant isn't a gel, and it sounds like your "chunk" isn't either.  Of course if you shave your legs on the plane and get it wet, it will turn into a gel, and then you will be in trouble!  :rofl:


----------



## Judy (Jun 7, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I agree with Denise. Check the "trial size" section at Walmart, Target or any major drug store.


I'll go search Wal-Mart, Target, CVS, and Walgreens.


> Also, you can buy empty 3-ounce containers at Walmart or Target that you can fill with your choice of liquids. They are often not marked as being 3 ounces, so take with you when you go shopping a container that you know is not larger than that.


How do you prove to TSA that the unmarked ones are really only 3 oz?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

Judy said:


> I'll go search Wal-Mart, Target, CVS, and Walgreens.
> 
> How do you prove to TSA that the unmarked ones are really only 3 oz?



I believe they will just "eye-ball" it.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

Judy said:


> I'll go search Wal-Mart, Target, CVS, and Walgreens.
> 
> How do you prove to TSA that the unmarked ones are really only 3 oz?



they should know from having seen so many 3oz containers   

If it comes to it, let em toss it, but I've not had any undue scrutiny on the ziploc.  if it's ever been more than a glance, I've not noticed it.

No one has looked closely enuf to determine if maybe something was 3.2 oz    there would be no proof you could provide unless you bring official measuring vials or whatever.  

if somehow you get a tsa agent having a rough or by-the-book day, give the item up.  I would not tangle with tsa.  you could be delayed for extensive searching.  "Oh, I'm sorry, I thought it was up to 3.5!  Darn!"

if it's an expensive and precious concoction that you must have, put it in checked baggage in whatever size container you want.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

I just did a google search for "3 oz. travel bottles" and you can find a lot - some labeled.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2010)

And what if the 3 ounce bottle isn't full?  DO you get "credit" for the unused portion?  I suspect as Denise says, they'd just eyeball it.  If you were carrying quart sizes of things, they'd more likely have a problem with it.  

But a bag full of 3 ounce bottles, full or not, aren't going to mean much to the TSA folks.  They're too busy stealing personal effects to worry about how much shampoo you brought...  

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 7, 2010)

In the aisle that has all the sample sizes at Target, they now have a zip-lock bag w/3 3 oz. bottles that you can fill. It had some kind of "official airline size" label on the front, I think. 

Just happened to be there today before I saw your post


----------



## clsmit (Jun 7, 2010)

They eyeball it -- and the rule really is 100 ml, so if you have a 100 ml item it will pass. The DH has a 100 ml cologne that they inspected once. We went to Atlantis (Harborside, actually) this March with about 10 unmarked 3oz bottles of sunscreen in 6 people's ziplock baggies and it was totally OK. (We also had small shaving cream, shampoo, contact lens solution, and who knows what else in the baggies.) We got the bottles at Walmart in the travel/sample section.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Lately I've been traveling with 4 oz no-spill bottles purchased from the Container Store.  I put them in my checked luggage.  The really seem to do the trick.

Sadly, I've been checking for over 2 years and this brand of bottle still doesn't come in 3oz.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2010)

jehb2 said:


> Lately I've been traveling with 4 oz no-spill bottles purchased from the Container Store.  I put them in my checked luggage.  The really seem to do the trick.
> 
> Sadly, I've been checking for over 2 years and this brand of bottle still doesn't come in 3oz.



You can have any size bottle in your checked luggage, but for carry-ons the max. is 3 oz.


----------



## Neesie (Jul 13, 2010)

My contact lens solution comes in really large containers (12 or 16 oz) so I just decided to buy a small container once I got to the destination to take back with me.  (Figuring I could use it on future trips since we have a few planned).  Once I got to Walgreens the only other size I could find was 4 oz but it is marked "TSA Approved".  I packed it and it was passed through security on the way home.  Go figure.  I find these rules so confusing!


----------



## djs (Jul 13, 2010)

It actually is 3.4 oz./100mL as there are many people traveling to (or in the US) who are from countries that have decided to stick this "metric thing" out and most of their trial size items come in 100 mL containers.   TSA Liquid Limits


----------



## Dollie (Jul 14, 2010)

*GoToobs*

I purchased 3 oz GoToobs and have been pleased with them.  They are a little pricey.  I fill them with shampoo and cream rinse but you could use them for other liquids also.  They come in various sizes and colors and have features designed for traveling.  So far they travel well.


----------



## Judy (Jul 14, 2010)

Dollie said:


> I purchased 3 oz GoToobs and have been pleased with them.  They are a little pricey.  I fill them with shampoo and cream rinse but you could use them for other liquids also.  They come in various sizes and colors and have features designed for traveling.  So far they travel well.


Do air pressure changes cause them to leak?


----------



## Dollie (Jul 15, 2010)

Judy said:


> Do air pressure changes cause them to leak?



So far, I have had no leaks with them.  I have had leak problems before with other plastic bottles; got tired of having to wash soap off of everything in the bag.  I decided to see if spending a little more money for bottles would alleviate the problem.  So far, so good, but I haven't had them that long yet.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

We put a small piece of plastic wrap, like Saran Wrap, over the mouths of our bottles before putting on the lids to stop leaks. I have never had one leak with the plastic wrap on them.

elaine


----------



## Kay H (Jul 15, 2010)

I read someplace that if you do not fill the bottle all the way to the top, leaving a little room for the liquid to expand during travel, it will cut down on overflow.

I but the el cheapo bottles for walmart and Target, always leave some head room, and have never had any leakage,  Hope this helps.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2010)

They shouldn't leak if constructed properly and closed tightly. The cabin, and for that matter, the baggage hold of jet aircraft is pressurized to just above ground level where the plane will land. So if a bottle/tube or whatever doesn't leak when it's packed there's no reason it would leak in transit.  

If the compartment were not pressurized, it would be better if the container was full (no headspace). The liquid won't expand, but the air in the headspace will.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 16, 2010)

Sometimes we buy shampoo when we get there, just take a little bottle for emergencies and the first day or two there, if it isn't something we want to pack.
Liz


----------



## Judy (Jul 16, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> They shouldn't leak if constructed properly and closed tightly. The cabin, and for that matter, the baggage hold of jet aircraft is pressurized to just above ground level where the plane will land. So if a bottle/tube or whatever doesn't leak when it's packed there's no reason it would leak in transit.


Unless you're flying from sea-level to a high altitude.  I've had bottles of liquid leak many times in transit.  I find that it helps to squeeze out as much air as possible before putting the top on.


----------

